# SP Enneagram Types?



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I've classified myself as a 7w8 for the longest time, due to my somewhat aggressive, spontaneous, and adventurous nature--but lately I've been wondering if I might be a 5w6--more internal, inquisitive, and curious. I ask a lot of questions in order to gain an understanding of the world around me. 

I'm wondering if any other SPs have run into issues with enneagram and how they perceive it based on their cognitive stack? Se, for instance, might pull toward 7--while Ni, toward 5.

Any thoughts? Do you think they're linked? Or have you not read much on it at all? 

{because I hadn't until recently, and I think that's why I've got the question bug.}


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Your post made me question my enneagram too, so I re-read some articles (on enneagraminstitute.com). I am very curious too, and inquisitive. But i'm not really creative and inventive. Also 5's should be more focused and concetrated, which I'm definitely not. In my case I really like to be excited and elated about something and it happens to be the world around me. I'm not energetic in a physical way, more in an intellectual way. Like you said 7 is related to Se, and I agree with you. My Se is stronger than my Ni. Maybe I, as a 7, want to know things because that's what makes my eyes sparkle. I get really enthusiast about some particular things; differently a 5 wants to know things for the sake of knowing them, so, like you said, for a better understanding? It's just an hypotesis, though. Did you read some articles in particular that can help us with this matter?


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Jagbas said:


> Your post made me question my enneagram too, so I re-read some articles (on enneagraminstitute.com). I am very curious too, and inquisitive. But i'm not really creative and inventive. Also 5's should be more focused and concetrated, which I'm definitely not. In my case I really like to be excited and elated about something and it happens to be the world around me. I'm not energetic in a physical way, more in an intellectual way. Like you said 7 is related to Se, and I agree with you. My Se is stronger than my Ni. Maybe I, as a 7, want to know things because that's what makes my eyes sparkle. I get really enthusiast about some particular things; differently a 5 wants to know things for the sake of knowing them, so, like you said, for a better understanding? It's just an hypotesis, though. Did you read some articles in particular that can help us with this matter?


The articles just confuse me; which is funny, because 7 & 5 are related; at best, a 5 can become like a 7, and a 7 can become like a 5. I'm definitely a much more active person, and I almost definitely overuse Se. I don't want to know _all_ things for the sake of knowing them. That sounds boring. But rather when I've invested myself in figuring out how something works, it tends to pique my curiosity. I'm also very skeptical towards people; a little shrewd and on the quieter side. I'm still leaning 7w8 over 5w6 for myself, but I _do_ tend to focus on things; particularly my career. I just also get excited about the things involved _in_ that career, like travel and say doing hands-on research on a concept like trophic cascades.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

heartofpompeii said:


> The articles just confuse me; which is funny, because 7 & 5 are related; at best, a 5 can become like a 7, and a 7 can become like a 5. I'm definitely a much more active person, and I almost definitely overuse Se. I don't want to know _all_ things for the sake of knowing them. That sounds boring. But rather when I've invested myself in figuring out how something works, it tends to pique my curiosity. I'm also very skeptical towards people; a little shrewd and on the quieter side. I'm still leaning 7w8 over 5w6 for myself, but I _do_ tend to focus on things; particularly my career. I just also get excited about the things involved _in_ that career, like travel and say doing hands-on research on a concept like trophic cascades.


I didn't know what trophic cascades are but now I know and I remembered this: A Wolf's Role in the Ecosystem - The Trophic Cascade | Mission: Wolf

Anyway I don't understand when you say that 'at best, a 5 can become like a 7, and a 7 can become like a 5' can you please explain that to me? From what you say you seem more 7 than 5. It's a really good thing that you get 'excited' about things related to your career. It seems like you are not interested in being just competent about a topic\matter\subject, but you have this strong interest and curiosity that pulls you towards those things. If I get only an hint of a thing I might be interested in I feel really like that. I get shivers sometimes. I don't need to think if it is useful or why I would learn about it, I just do it. I really see both Se-Ni in this. 
I know you don't quite like articles but I would like to suggest you a serie of videos that are useful to me:


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

I used to mistype as a 5, but I was just a severely stressed out 9. 

Enneagrams can be pretty confusing, but the more I read about E9s, the more I find that it really does fit after all.


----------



## RK LK (Sep 19, 2013)

@_Acadia_ This is from here: http://pstypes.blogspot.com/search/label/Misidentifications



> *5 and 7*
> 
> Mistyping frequency: rarely (stressed out 5s can act like 7s)
> 
> *Five**Seven*IntrovertedExtrovertedWithdrawnOutgoingFocusedScatteredAnalyticalSynteticalDark visionOptimistic visionObsessiveSuperficialSeeks knowledgeSeeks pleasureShyGregariousNeed quietNeed stimulationStingyGenerousReservedExpansive



Have you considered Enneagram 1?



> *7 and 1*
> 
> Mistyping frequency: very rarely (unhealthy 7s mistype as 1s).
> 
> ...


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

RK LK said:


> @_Acadia_ This is from here: Personality Types: Misidentifications - Enneagram and Myers Briggs
> 
> Have you considered Enneagram 1?



oh god hahaha Enneagram 1, no no, I'm not methodical, duty-oriented, frugal, restrained, planned, closed-minded or self-conscious lmao that is is _literally_ my polar opposite. 

So here's the thing; I'm _extremely_ opportunistic. I can be very playful. I _need_ constant change in my life. I haven't even been back in my hometown for three months yet and I'm restless and bored. I'm not exactly easily distracted. 

I'm reserved around strangers. I want to know how and why things happen. I'm neither optimistic or pessimistic--I'm realistic. I'm _not_ gregarious but I do need stimulation. I'm an extremely active and physical person. I'm outgoing for an introvert as it I do things independently; I decide to up and travel to different places as soon as the opportunity presents itself and I'll stay in that place and live there a while just for the experience. 

I'm generous. I _need_ stimulation--I'm pretty sure that aside from living by my convictions--that is one of the biggest part of my personality. I must be moving just about all the time. If I don't exercise I get depressed. I play soccer, dance, play ice hockey and run and somehow it's still not enough. 

I can be obsessive in a very tense and focused way.

This chart really laid things out for me, I'm thinking 7w8 is still where I'm at. I don't think I'm quite as dark as a typical 5. I know I'm not a 9 and I'm certainly not a 1, or a 2. 

I think it's just the certain overlaps that throw me off a bit.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Typed as 8w7 for the longest, apparently I'm a 3. Whatevesss


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

Most SP's are probably 7s, 3s, or 8s. I don't think it's too far out there to be a different type though, everyone is an individual after all.
I personally classify myself as a 7w8 but who the fu*k knows?


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

I mistyped as a seven for a while (or a nine, I wasn't sure), but I now know I'm a 6. Watching those videos on growth for the types (posted above) and talking to people on here were what helped me figure it out.
For me it has been much more helpful than mbti... mbti classifies you but enneagram gives you actual strategies.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I thought I was a 7w8 ISTP (more extroverted or aggressive ISTP)

But now I think I am really likely ESTP either 6w7 or 7w6 (more introverted for an ESTP)


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

SensationalCinnamon said:


> I thought I was a 7w8 ISTP (more extroverted or aggressive ISTP)
> 
> But now I think I am really likely ESTP either 6w7 or 7w6 (more introverted for an ESTP)


I remember lol 
yeah, Enneagram is tricky. I still think I'm an introvert, so 7w8 fits. But given my curiosity about the world and things, I can see why 5w4 or 5w6 could be an option for me. Then again, 7s are supposed to look like 5s and vice versa when they're 'growing' as individuals, I think, so the confusion makes sense.


----------



## tobias_catalyst (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm an ISTP and enneagram 8w7.


----------

